# My rant



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

im sad.my neighbors started treating us like ****. yesterday her freinds called us some horid names and then today another one called me a S**t. Im so sick of this junk. KInda glad were moving. This is making my ibs horid. Anyone got a bland diet that helps?


----------

